#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  О круглосуточном памятовании

## Сергей Хос

> При круглосуточном ригпа.


а для принятия прибежища в Трех драгоценностях необходимо круглосуточное памятование Трех драгоценностей?
)))

----------


## Германн

> "Я видел врача один раз издалека, но ведь он меня лечит?" Нет, не лечит.


Не много смысла в личном обучении, если в итоге  получается святоотеческое богословие, слегка задрапированное тибетскими словесами (или даже знанием тибетского). Не много смысла в персональном обучении, если в буддийской форме созерцается нечто богоподобное, адвайто-платоническое, небуддийское.

----------

Алик (17.02.2014), Антончик (19.02.2014), Фил (17.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> а для принятия прибежища в Трех драгоценностях необходимо круглосуточное памятование Трех драгоценностей?
> )))


Нет: только соблюдение обета, как известно.

----------


## Дубинин

> а для принятия прибежища в Трех драгоценностях необходимо круглосуточное памятование Трех драгоценностей?
> )))


В какой- то степени да. При принятии прибежища в сантехнике, нужен постоянно сломанный унитаз и намерение (обет)  встречаться с сантехником и опыт встречи  (свой или чужой).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет: только соблюдение обета, как известно.


А почему если в Самантабхадре - то круглосуточно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В какой- то степени да. При принятии прибежища в сантехнике, нужен постоянно сломанный унитаз и намерение (обет)  встречаться с сантехником и опыт встречи  (свой или чужой).


Но никто не думает о сантехнике круглосуточно, даже если унитаз не работает.
Вспоминают просто периодически, когда ... хочется: "Вот чорт, когда же он явится наконец?"

----------

Влад К (17.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Выделено в отдельную тему.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Сантехники и Просветление...

----------

Neroli (17.02.2014), Сергей Хос (17.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но никто не думает о сантехнике круглосуточно, даже если унитаз не работает.
> Вспоминают просто периодически, когда ... хочется: "Вот чорт, когда же он явится наконец?"


Да, и насколько не думает- настолько и не "Прибегает". (иначе зачем нёндро делают- Прибежище усиливают?- пережил разок- и забыл до конца жизни (а оно типа защищает))

----------


## Влад К

> Да, и насколько не думает- настолько и не "Прибегает". (иначе зачем нёндро делают- Прибежище усиливают?- пережил разок- и забыл до конца жизни (а оно типа защищает))


Может как установка, которая срабатывает при определенных обстоятельствах, например - вместо того, чтобы прибегать к прибежищу в мирских богах или чем-то еще, ум вспоминает надежные объекты Прибежища - Будду, Дхарму и Сангху, потому-что в нем выработалась привычка, когда выполнялось нгондро. То есть, ум не может постоянно поддерживать памятование, потому-что должен обрабатывать какие-то объекты с которыми сталкивается в повседневной жизни. Иначе как взаимодействовать с внешним миром?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (17.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Может как установка, которая срабатывает при определенных обстоятельствах, например - вместо того, чтобы прибегать к прибежищу в мирских богах или чем-то еще, ум вспоминает надежные объекты Прибежища - Будду, Дхарму и Сангху, потому-что в нем выработалась привычка, когда выполнялось нгондро. То есть, ум не может постоянно поддерживать памятование, потому-что должен обрабатывать какие-то объекты с которыми сталкивается в повседневной жизни. Иначе как взаимодействовать с внешним миром?


Так собственно качественно исполненные 4- Мысли, ведут к монашеству или отшельничеству)) Момент "Прибежища" возникает тогда, когда человек страдая от "Всепроникающей Обусловленности", переживает отречение (или отсутствие) "Неведения". Иначе к чему он "прибегает"? Собственно эти мгновения отсутвия "Неведения", и дают защиту.. (мэй би)

----------


## Влад К

> Так собственно качественно исполненные 4- Мысли, ведут к монашеству или отшельничеству)) Момент "Прибежища" возникает тогда, когда человек страдая от "Всепроникающей Обусловленности", переживает отречение (или отсутствие) "Неведения". Иначе к чему он "прибегает"? Собственно эти мгновения отсутвия "Неведения", и дают защиту.. (мэй би)


Да, вот именно эти мгновения отсутствия, я имею в виду. Когда 4 мысли уже изменили восприятие,  нет нужды поддерживать памятование, потому-что ум и так уже под их "воздействием"))) Тоже самое и насчет памятования о Прибежище. Единственное, что если ум утратил способность этого естественного памятования, то приходится опять, путем повторения текста Прибежища, или медитации на 4 мысли - налаживать это естественное памятование.

----------

Дубинин (17.02.2014), Сергей Хос (18.02.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> а для принятия прибежища в Трех драгоценностях необходимо круглосуточное памятование Трех драгоценностей?
> )))


Нет.Иначе, у кого есть, пусть первый кинет камень  :Smilie: .

Как жестко!
Обладающий круглосуточным памятованием - крутой чувак, может ему три драгоценности в нашем смысле и не нужны. Его по-другому вразумлят.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не много смысла в личном обучении, если в итоге  получается святоотеческое богословие, слегка задрапированное тибетскими словесами (или даже знанием тибетского). Не много смысла в персональном обучении, если в буддийской форме созерцается нечто богоподобное, адвайто-платоническое, небуддийское.


А откуда Вы знаете, каков правильный смысл? 
 Достигли чего? Тома прочитали? Тогда объявитесь, и уже имея АВТОРИТЕТ говорите. А иначе Ваши словеса - хуже тебецких.

----------


## Говинда

> а для принятия прибежища в Трех драгоценностях необходимо круглосуточное памятование Трех драгоценностей?
> )))


Согласно сутрам и текстам, мы должны рассматривать своё состояние как смертельную болезнь, Учителя - как лекаря, Дхарму - как лекарство, Будду - как здоровое состояние к которому мы стремимся, Сангху - как персонал в больнице.
 Так мы просим Прибежища - помощи освободится от "смертельной болезни" у Трёх Драгоценностей. И смотря как вы принимаете лекарство Дхармы, каждый день или нет, зависит наша жизнь и здоровье. Если принимать лекарство уже естественно каждый день, то наверное это и есть плоды практики Прибежища.

----------

Влад К (21.02.2014)

----------


## Антончик

По моему субъективному мнению, прибежище в Дхарме - это что мы ей стремимся следовать, и в результате следования Дхарме, мы меньше создаём причин для страданий и больше для счастья - то есть "избегаем неприятностей, применяя Дхарму", и в конечном итоге полностью освобождаемся от сансарной обусловленности. В этом и "защита" данной драгоценности.

----------

